# suppression mails iphone



## soniste (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

Comment peut on faire pour supprimer plusieurs mails, ou tous les mails d'un seul coup dans l'iphone?
Est ce possible que lorsqu'on supprime des mails dans son mac, lors de la synchro suivante (mac/iphone), ils soient supprimés automatiquement de l'iphone?

Merci


----------



## Dead head (11 Novembre 2008)

soniste a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Comment peut on faire pour supprimer plusieurs mails, ou tous les mails d'un seul coup dans l'iphone?
> Est ce possible que lorsqu'on supprime des mails dans son mac, lors de la synchro suivante (mac/iphone), ils soient supprimés automatiquement de l'iphone?
> ...



Concernant les courriels sur l'iPhone, il faut aller dans la boîte de réception, toucher "Modifier" (en haut à droite), puis toucher tous les messages que tu veux supprimer, et enfin toucher "Supprimer" (en bas à gauche).

Je ne crois pas que iTunes synchronise les mails avec l'iPhone, seulement les comptes de messagerie. Les courriels reçu sur le Mac ou le PC ne sont pas transférés vers l'iPhone ; de même, les courriels reçus sur l'iPhone ne sont pas transférés sur l'ordinateur. Donc, les mails supprimés de l'ordinateur ne seront pas supprimés de l'iPhone par la synchronisation.


----------



## soniste (11 Novembre 2008)

merci pour les infos!!


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

soniste a dit:


> Comment peut on faire pour supprimer plusieurs mails, ou tous les mails d'un seul coup dans l'iphone?



Quand tu es dans la boite de réception, cliques sur "Modifier" (en haut à droite) et sélectionnes les mails que tu veux supprimer comme l'a dit Dead head. Par contre je ne crois pas qu'on puisse supprimer tous les mails d'un clique...


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2008)

Si tu es en IMAP, c'est à dire un compte Mobile Me la plupart du temps, oui, si tu supprimes un mail sur ton ordi, il sera supprimé de l'iPhone et vice et versa.

Sinon, tu peut supprimer plusieurs mail d'un coup en faisant "MODIFIER" en haut a droite. La tu coche les message a supprimer puis, tu fait supprimer en bas.

Grillé


----------



## DeepDark (11 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu es en IMAP, c'est à dire un compte Mobile Me la plupart du temps, oui, si tu supprimes un mail sur ton ordi, il sera supprimé de l'iPhone et vice et versa



Je viens d'y penser et j'allais le rajouter dans mon post mais j'ai été devancé


----------



## Makhno (11 Novembre 2008)

euh les amis, je veux pas me la ramener pais imap et mobile me n'ont rien à voir... 
Mobile me c'est du push, le serveur pousse le message vers tout ce qui doit être synchronisé. 

IMAP est un autre protocole : l'ordinateur ou l'iphone se connecte au serveur pour aller y lire les messages. Et on paramètre souvent de conserver une copie sur son ordinateur ou iPhone. Ça permet de lire hors connection. Un mail effacé dan Mail sûr l'ordi met à jour le serveur. On s'y connecte avec l'iphone ? Le message apparaît alors supprimé ! Tadda ! 
Donc supprime tout dans mail sur le Mac puis connecte ton iPhone 

Attention cependant, les comptes peuvent être en POP, encore un autre truc. Un peu moins performant, pas cette synchronisation : ici le message est téléchargé et on peut choisir de laisser une copie sur le serveur. Qui n'est pas averti dans ce cas-là d'une éventuelle suppression...


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2008)

Ben, les réglages d'entré des mail avec Mobile Me est bien en IMAP. Qu'ensuite il y ai du Push qui soit dit en passant ne marche toujours pas, ne change rien au protocole utilisé par les logiciel que ce soit sur l'iPhone ou le Mac.


----------



## Makhno (11 Novembre 2008)

Vu comme ça, oui... Mais le message prêtait à ci fusion j'ai trouvé... Laissait penser que seul mobileme permet ça...


----------



## hateIphone (22 Octobre 2009)

Supprimer plusieurs mail en meme temps ?
bah impossible le Iphone est bien trop pourri pour cela.

cliquer sur modifier puis les selectionner 1 par 1 prends 10 minutes pour supprimer 100 mail.
Ca plus la limitation des 200 messages ....

voila pour la messagerie (nul, innutilisable...)
le fonctionnement des autres fonctions est aussi minable


prenez un autre tel.

ihateiphone


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Octobre 2009)

A noter que les mails ne sont pas supprimés tant que d'autres informations ne sont pas réecrites dessus  (comme un DD quoi). Pour tester mes dires, va dans Spotlight du téléphone et tappe le nom de ton mail effacé... MAGIE il est toujours présent


----------



## Grizzzly (14 Novembre 2011)

Il n'est effectivement pas possible d'agir sur tous les mails d'un coup depuis l'iphone pour les supprimer ou les marquer comme lus. Ca manque. 
Il existe une petite application sur le jailbreak qui propose de le faire. C'est vraiment dommage d'être tente par le jailbreak pour des fonctions aussi basiques.


----------



## MarcMame (14 Novembre 2011)

hateIphone a dit:


> Supprimer plusieurs mail en meme temps ?
> bah impossible le Iphone est bien trop pourri pour cela.
> 
> cliquer sur modifier puis les selectionner 1 par 1 prends 10 minutes pour supprimer 100 mail.
> ...


Oh très grand Troll  !
Merci pour ta très grande sagesse et clairvoyance, je viens d'exploser mon iPhone (ou devrais-je dire iBouze ???) contre le mur.

Je file chez le marchand pour m'acheter un bon vrai téléphone mais.... que dois-je acheter grand maitre ? Dis moi, ne me laisse pas dans le noir ! :rateau::sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




Tnach a dit:


> Il n'est effectivement pas possible d'agir sur tous les mails d'un coup depuis l'iphone pour les supprimer ou les marquer comme lus. Ca manque.
> Il existe une petite application sur le jailbreak qui propose de le faire. C'est vraiment dommage d'être tente par le jailbreak pour des fonctions aussi basiques.


Sinon une petite astucette ! 
Faire le ménage dans ses comptes Mail sur son Mac (ça c'est facile et ça va vite), puis faire une synchro iTunes en prenant soin de cocher dans la catégorie :
 Infos--->Avancé--->Remplacer les informations sur cet iPhone--->Comptes Mail

Lors de cette synchro (et uniquement celle là) on retrouvera le contenu nettoyé des boites de réceptions dans son iPhone.


----------

